# Rice or Pasta?



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

If the pasta fits my macros is there any big benefits to eating rice instead? I love pasta but hate rice. Also is there any specific types of pasta I'd be best eating?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I used to eat wholemeal pasta as u get a bit more of it as its slightly lower in carbs per 100g. no reason to eat rice instead though. rice used to bloat me so never had it often.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I used to eat wholemeal pasta as u get a bit more of it as its slightly lower in carbs per 100g. no reason to eat rice instead though. rice used to bloat me so never had it often.


Can you taste much difference between the two?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Can you taste much difference between the two?


yeah u can tell by taste and texture when youre eating wholemeal stuff.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> I used to eat wholemeal pasta as u get a bit more of it as its slightly lower in carbs per 100g. no reason to eat rice instead though. rice used to bloat me so never had it often.


I'm bulking now so I'm wanting the carbs, so apart from the carb count they're about identical?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Can you taste much difference between the two?


Wholemeal pasta has a bad cinnamon kind of taste to it, quite bitter. I can only eat it in heavily spiced meals.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Wholemeal pasta has a bad cinnamon kind of taste to it, quite bitter. I can only eat it in heavily spiced meals.


Cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2014)

I find it really strange when people moan about certain foods that are good for us bodybuilder (salads, veg, eggs, milks, meats, protein drinks)but not tasting great.

THEN . . . .

Inject certain drugs that not used properly can ruin their life and have to constantly keep themselves checked by a doctor.

Strange.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

If you don't like it, then don't eat it!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Rice or..... Protein Pasta!!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Not all wholewheat pasta is the same. Sainsbury's has more fibre in it but isn't great to eat as a result IMO. Tesco's wholewheat has less fibre but is much more like normal pasta to eat, so I use this as a middle ground.

According to the following link, wholewheat pasta has a lower GI than brown rice (but presumably this will vary with type of wholewheat pasta as I just discussed):

http://www.health.harvard.edu/newsweek/Glycemic_index_and_glycemic_load_for_100_foods.htm

I eat cous cous as well out of convenience, since it takes much less time to cook. This does appear to be higher GI though (65 vs 50 for brown rice and 42 for wholewheat pasta). Cous cous does lack the protein content of the other too as well.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

White rice for me, cooks 10x quicker than brown rice or whole meal pasta, plus I either eat it with chicken, beef or tuna and veg so the gi means fcuk all really.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

C.Hill said:


> White rice for me, cooks 10x quicker than brown rice or whole meal pasta, plus I either eat it with chicken, beef or tuna and veg so the gi means fcuk all really.


I'm pretty sure carbs can leave the stomach while slowly digesting meat stays there, so I don't think the GI is completely irrelevant. Well, assuming it is relevant under normal circumstances anyway! Not saying I think white rice is definitely bad though.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whole meal pasta and white long grain rice for me, brown rice is to much agro to cook


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

If you hate eating rice then don't eat rice..

For me whole meal pasta, it taste lovely


----------



## DeyanIliev (Jul 18, 2014)

It all depends on how much u want to be strict about your diet and your goals, I eat white rice only after training before that it's brown rice all the way  U can eat Ice cream for carbs too but is it better than mashed potatoes of course it isnt  And same **** with the white potato is it better than the sweet potato? nope  But as long as you are getting the results u want and not searching for participating in serious contests its all good guys 

And one more thing some ppl are genetically lean as **** esp some black dudes, so as long as they are getting their protein they could use a damn pop tart for carbs but are they gonna be better off and look even more impressive eating right IMO hell yeah. As for not genetically gifted guys like my self and most of the ppl IMO to look impressive we need to go that extra mile.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DeyanIliev said:


> It all depends on how much u want to be strict about your diet and your goals, I eat white rice only after training before that it's brown rice all the way  U can eat Ice cream for carbs too but is it better than mashed potatoes of course it isnt  And same **** with the white potato is it better than the sweet potato? nope  But as long as you are getting the results u want and not searching for participating in serious contests its all good guys
> 
> And one more thing some ppl are genetically lean as **** esp some black dudes, so as long as they are getting their protein they could use a damn pop tart for carbs but are they gonna be better off and look even more impressive eating right IMO hell yeah. As for not genetically gifted guys like my self and most of the ppl IMO to look impressive we need to go that extra mile.


What's wrong with the humble white potato? Lol?

If I remember correctly it has more fibre than an apple, more potassium than a banana and more vit c than an orange!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What's wrong with the humble white potato? Lol?
> 
> If I remember correctly it has more fibre than an apple, more potassium than a banana and more vit c than an orange!


Well said sir! White potatoes are my number 1 carb source  easy to prep too.


----------



## DeyanIliev (Jul 18, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> What's wrong with the humble white potato? Lol?
> 
> If I remember correctly it has more fibre than an apple, more potassium than a banana and more vit c than an orange!


Haha nothing bad mate Im just talking bodybuilding here a baked potato has a glycemic index of 76 relative to glucose. In contrast, cooked brown rice has a glycemic index of 55 relative to glucose


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

DeyanIliev said:


> It all depends on how much u want to be strict about your diet and your goals, I eat white rice only after training before that it's brown rice all the way  U can eat Ice cream for carbs too but is it better than mashed potatoes of course it isnt  And same **** with the white potato is it better than the sweet potato? nope  But as long as you are getting the results u want and not searching for participating in serious contests its all good guys
> 
> And one more thing some ppl are genetically lean as **** esp some black dudes, so as long as they are getting their protein they could use a damn pop tart for carbs but are they gonna be better off and look even more impressive eating right IMO hell yeah. As for not genetically gifted guys like my self and most of the ppl IMO to look impressive we need to go that extra mile.


That wasn't what I meant, I'm hardly eating Malteasers as my carb source, I just didn't know if there was a massive difference between rice or pasta. Surely someone else must hate rice and uses pasta as a carb source?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Basmati rice, white potatoes and the occasional plate of standard pasta for me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UkWardy said:


> That wasn't what I meant, I'm hardly eating Malteasers as my carb source, I just didn't know if there was a massive difference between rice or pasta. Surely someone else must hate rice and uses pasta as a carb source?


Nothing wrong with pasta if you want it mate? Personally bloats me too much.



DeyanIliev said:


> Haha nothing bad mate Im just talking bodybuilding here a baked potato has a glycemic index of 76 relative to glucose. In contrast, cooked brown rice has a glycemic index of 55 relative to glucose


What's all the winks about lol I know my way round the glycemic index and different food types and how they effect your body?lol

Where the food falls into the glycemic index is not the be all and end all though, got to take into effect the glycemic load and what other food groups it's being eaten with.

Obviously if your dieting and tightening up and eating lower carbs brown rice over white rice would be the ideal choice but nothing at all wrong with a white potato. Personally prefer sweet potato myself anyway, 8 mins in microwave and it's done lol


----------



## DeyanIliev (Jul 18, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Nothing wrong with pasta if you want it mate? Personally bloats me too much.
> 
> What's all the winks about lol I know my way round the glycemic index and different food types and how they effect your body?lol
> 
> ...


Don't mind the winks just flirting with u lol, anyway that was my point and I didn't say nothing bad for the sacred potato lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

UkWardy said:


> Surely someone else must hate rice and uses pasta as a carb source?


Can't see much in it either way, and going by the link I posted above wholewheat pasta may actually be better? But bottom line, if you HATE rice stop eating it, I can't see anyone making a case for it being essential!


----------



## luke030588 (May 20, 2009)

Whole meal pasta and basmati rice for me - can't stand brown rice so never have it and can't stand white pasta


----------



## DeyanIliev (Jul 18, 2014)

Basmati rice has the best aroma indeed.


----------



## sat1983 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it an issue if I stick to white rice and 'normal' pasta? I hate brown rice AND whole wheat pasta. And I'm not a fussy eater either!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

I find it much easier to force feed pasta down my gob than rice. that is enough benefit for me


----------

